

Replace AutoHotKey with NodeJS - anyone? - zupa-hu

Just an idea, AutoHotKey is really awesome, but maybe someone wanted to create a V8 based solution instead?<p>This probably wouldn't make money - but hugs.
======
zupa-hu
I put NodeJS in the title because more people will probably understand what I
mean. I realize it would rather be an embeded V8 solution.

